# My First Road Trip



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

This past weekend we had a road trip planned to the Detroit, Michigan area, around a 500km trip each way. The evening before, I set the charging range to max and in the morning I was greeted with 498km available. My first ever scheduled supercharger stop was scheduled just outside of Windsor and was about 400km away.

Some observations on my way and during my first supercharger stop:
1. Damn those supercharges are fast! My stop was less than 30 minutes.
2. I lost about 50km of range over the trip. I was mostly moving at about 125km/hr, so I suspect the loss was due to a heavier foot.
3. To my surprise the cost to add 350km to my range was 80 cents! I realized that the area is heavily powered by wind, so I suspect the cost savings was passed on to the supercharger customers.

My next supercharger stop was the next day in Auburn Hills, MI. I wanted to top up before my trip back in order to get me closer to home and around dinner time when I had to stop again. I added about 200km of range and the cost was $6.50.

My last stop was about 200km from home and I pulled in with about 65km left. It was dinner time, so we timed it well. I dropped my family off across the street at the restaurant and went to park the car. I was lucky enough to bump into another Model 3 owner who was gracious enough to drive me back across the road (as it had started to rain). Love the Tesla community!

I added 300km of range and the cost was $9.76. Total trip was about 1200km and not supercharger cost was under $20. Not too bad at all. 

BTW, is there a way to pull up any supercharger data, costs vs. mileage charged or something to that extent?

Overall, it was a great experience and I'm now more open to hitting the open road for a longer trip.


----------



## lvtbal (May 9, 2018)

I also did my first road trip, from vancouver to edmonton. Going there i charged at kamloops while picking up a meal, then overnight at blue river. There were no superchargers from blue river to edmonton, and the 95% charge at blue river would not last the 600km, so what i did was to go on plugshare.com and stoped at jasper and edson, for about 2.5 hrs to get a 30% more charge each. Not something i would want on a regular basis, but it worked. Got to then charge while i stayed in edmonton. 
Coming back , 40 minutes in calgary while a meal, 40mimutes in golden while a coffee and 40 minutes in kamloops while a meal, made a long day managable. I did the same trip last year in an ice car, and it took about the same length of time, one has to eat and get out. 
What i did find out is that one has to be super careful of the usage. Going up the mountain hill from hope, bc, the m3 was burning over 500 watts per km. Going the other way downhill, i went 30km without using any energy!
This makes the estimate of the range difficult in the mountains.


----------

